# Paypal fees



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How do you deal with paypal fees on your shopping cart. I have tried all morning to find out what percentage they are charging me....being match challenged I should be able to figure it out from a payment and the fee....does anyone know? Vicki


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe it varies as there is a percentage plus a per activity fee. Thus if you tried to find a common denominator, you would only be frustrated.

Here's the page that displays fees. It looks like most transactions are 1.9 to 2.9% + 30 cents.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Geeze why does everything have to be so confusing!  Vicki


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought it was just a flat 3%..added to your order???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

On larger payments to me the 3% didn't work, so that extra 30 cents does make sense now. Or maybe it was when they paid by credit card via paypal...either way I have no idea how I am going to put this into my online cart. vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

you just mark your prices up very slightly to account for it. Or absorb it.
If your soap is $5 each or 3 for $13 IRL just make it $5.25 each and 3 for $14 or whatever on yyour site.
Becky


----------

